# Estate agent exclusivity contract normal?



## d.nulle (2 mo ago)

Olá. I searched for the answer as usual.

An estate agent is asking me to sign an exclusivity contract early on in the buying process, when I asked for the Caderneta Predial. Is this normal? What do you guys think?


----------



## toothfairyyoda (5 mo ago)

I think it is usual yes


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

I'd get a few more opinions though if you are in a hurry, this might not be practical. This forum for Portugal is not very active lately. Maybe you know others around you that you can ask? I was renting (not buying) and was never asked to sign anything from my agent. If you are buying, I can understand why your agent wants to lock you in...


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You'll find different estate agents here often work differently, the ones with multiple outlets want to try and have a fixed approach. The single site/local are more flexable in their approch and get to know both buyer and vendor but also know other agents in the area and will often enquire of them for suitable properties so exclusivity is a hindrance to the way they work. I've been on viewing days which included visits to other agents to collect keys from them.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If there are no benefits to you to signing an exclusive selling contract then you shouldn't agree to it. If you are determined to do it and you judge that the agency that is asking you to sign an exclusive contract is the agency most likely to sell quickly then ask them for a commission fee reduction and perhaps agree to exclusivity for an agreed limited time (six months?) after which time the agreement with them is canceled and you are free to sign up with other agencies on a non-exclusive basis. Also, beware of valuations done by agencies that want you to sign an exclusive deal - check with others they have their figures right before committing! 

If you sign an exclusive contract but then either sell it yourself or via someone else it is not unknown for the contract holder to come back and still demand their commission. Be careful! Ask for an English translation of the contract (legally it has to be in Portuguese) and ask your lawyer (or Google Translate) to make sure the translation is correct.


----------

